# Is It Okay to just have a Simple Cut?



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

the trim you choose is totally up to you. there is nothing wrong with keeping your dog, short and curly. your dog, your choice. I have seen many looks and it is all personal preference. the best thing about poodles is they grow fast, so your can change styles often if you like.
as for grooming prices. well that all depends on where you live and what kind of clip you would like. generally, the size of the dog and the amount of work involved will determine the cost. I will use my own experience.
1. Lacy- miami clip- clean, feet and face, very short body, pom on tail, braclets and top knot-usually less than 2 hours-$45
2. Bacardi-puppy cut- 1-2inches in length- little to no dematting-at least 2 1/2 hours-$65
keep in mind, both of these belong to friends so are a bit less than I would charge. at one salon I worked at we charged $45 for a spoo bath and nails-- no brush out, not clip.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! I am thinking I need to learn some grooming techniques!


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

there are lots of great books and DVDs available. super styling series is very good. jody murphy, I think chris pawloski(sp) has one that is suppose to be very good.
you need good equipment, but that doesnt mean you need to break the bank.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

After talking to the previous owner, I was thinking of getting Andis clippers and a table?! Would that be a good start?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Totally nothing wrong with preferring non-shaved feet or face. I tried it on my standard and realized I will always be a shaved feet and face person. I prefer it more. I like the look of it, and it's so much cleaner. There's also poodles out there who really hate getting their feet or face shaved so the owners leave it long. Nothing wrong with that. That's what's so great about poodles! They can have lots of haircuts! The cost of the haircut would depend on what you wanted. I'd say it would average around $60.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> That's what's so great about poodles! They can have lots of haircuts!


Yay! I am so excited about all the different styles she can have now! How fast does their hair grow?


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I like andis. have used many of their clippers. yes, a table would be wise. kind of hard to put a standard on the counter or dryer. lol. I prefer electric or hydraulic, but I am vertically challenged.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

One thing you might do that will you will thank yourself for later is train her to be groomed by laying a clipper (turned on but not clipping her) on her body and giving her treats. Put the humming clipper everywhere, including her feet. As she gets used to the clipper, teach her to "stand" and be stingier with the treats, until finally she only gets a treat when you're done. Clipping poodles is fun and will get easier over time; and over her lifetime you'll have the opportunity to try every clip you've ever been interested in! Their fur grows quickly, that's why it's such a good idea to learn to groom your poodle yourself. For instance, if you shave her face, it will grow in significantly in only 2 weeks (that's what I've found, anyway). So any mistakes you make will quickly be remedied, lol. Have fun with it!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that's your pupper... you groom her however you want! 

my girl has a corded topknot and tail and i like her body short. i keep her face feet and tail done.
my male is just a puppy and he's in a "show" puppy clip, but as an adult i hope to keep him in a short body with a plumed tail and blended topknot and a clean face feet and tail.

that gives me a bit of hair to futz with without a lot of hair to futz with.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree...its your poodle...keep its coat in any style you prefer.

But I should mention that in the winter when your poodle has a lot of fur on her feet she will pick up snow and iceballs. I like to keep the feet fur relatively short with just enough hair for warmth in the winter. Otherwise my poodles will be walking along and then suddenly stop with their paws in the air...with that help me I have ice in between my pads look. I see you live in Buffalo so I imagine you get the same amount of snow as I do.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> But I should mention that in the winter when your poodle has a lot of fur on her feet she will pick up snow and iceballs.


Totally forgot winter will pose that problem! I can envision it now. Not fun to have ice balls in the feet. :curl-lip:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can clip her however you want! Just remember that there are no such thing as 'chocolate' poodles, brown poodles are simply called brown.  You can try poodle clips on her, hair always grows back.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Just remember that there are no such thing as 'chocolate' poodles, brown poodles are simply called brown.


See, you learn something new everyday.  I keep referring to her as chocolate because the lady that I got her from called her that. Her Craigslist ad actually said this, "Please adopt me! Chocolate standard poodle".
Now, I know better.:mmph:


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've also had both cuts on my tpoo- personally I like the short cut just because he doesnt get food around his mouth.. which makes for alot more bathing.. But I think he looks cute scruffy & he looks cut short cut too.. I just think its easier for me!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I agree with all who say 'whatever clip u like'. 'Cept it might take u many different clips to get there. lol *But they're all fun too. *

When I got my first guy I swore I would have him in a shaggy, Hunting Clip . . . sorta like Hank. Since then tho, I've been hanging with other Poodle people a lot. So now I like the boys to look like Poodles. 

And definately shaved paws. Muuuuuuuch cleaner!! 

Having said all that . . . here comes the hijack!  lol



Fluffyspoos said:


> Just remember that there are no such thing as 'chocolate' poodles, brown poodles are simply called brown.


I know that's true for Standards, Fluffy . . but true for Parti Standards too?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

That's the beauty of owning a Poodle: there are seemingly endless possibilities when it comes to hairstyle/trim! 

I prefer to keep their paws trimmed as, like others have said, it's much cleaner and much easier on them in the winter. Those little paws pick up everything from mud to tree sap to snow balls.  As for the shaved muzzle, it's up to you. I keep mine fairly short (#10 or #15 blade) as it's just cleaner and I _love _the 'clean face' look. 

I change my clip to match the season. In the Spring/Summer, they're in the Miami. In the Fall/Winter, they're in the Scandinavian or Euro-T clip, or a variation. It gets pretty cold here so I like to leave them some extra fluff. I do bathe and groom mine every 2-3 weeks to keep them looking nice. It's so much fun! 

As for equipment, check out the threads in here. Everyone has a preference when it comes to clippers and gear, but you'll find some good info and can do the research to find what you need. I agree that a hydraulic table might be best for a SPOO, or you'll need a ladder.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A parti would just be a brown and white parti  just like a black and white parti, silver and white parti, and so on. The dilutes of brown are called cafe au lait and silver beige. All of these dilutes and browns will be born typically dark brown. A cream with liver points will not be called a silver beige, for example, since it wouldn't have been born brown.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

If you leave a poodle the same length all over..don't be surprised if it's called a poodle mix. with a shaved face, she will look more poodle . Clean feet are very nice to prevent tracking in dirt, snow, etc.
Most of our dogs wear a #4 on body and 3/4" on legs . Very easy trim


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> A parti would just be a brown and white parti  just like a black and white parti, silver and white parti, and so on.


The dogs above *two colour* we call Parti Multis . . . and Phantoms would be included with them. We have both Parti Multis and Parti Solids in our Poodle gang but our Parti Solids don't compete against Multis initially in an ABI show. They're two separate groups. 

That's why I'm wondering if the Solids in Parti Standards use the same colour naming as AKC recognized Standard Poodles. Not important really. My Spud was born brown but he's silvering as he ages. Since he's not quite two he might develop some interesting overall colour.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If they're born solid, then they are solid, if they're born parti, then they are parti, if they are born mismarked (whites on chest, toes, chin but not enough to be parti) then they are mismarked. Silver's and silver beiges are born solid, but their fading may give them patterns. Phantoms are born with their markings typically.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You could try shaved feet and face and see how you like it. It grows back within a couple months. People won't mistake him for something else. Poodles need at least the bottoms of their feet shaved even if you like the teddy bear cut. Otherwise they get stuff stuck in there and also can slip on hard floors. People made poodles with all this hair, so we have to take care of it. You can cut him any way you like. 

You may want to take him to a professional the first time. Then you can maintain the clip at home much easier while you learn (this from a person who takes to the groomers other than bath and comb/brush outs).


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

When I think of a Simple Cut that still looks very nice and "poodley" without being overly fancy, I think of Countryboy's avatar. I just LOVE his dog's tail, and the entire look just FITS. It is my personal opinion that if you opt for short and curly, you have a moral obligation as a poodle owner to grow out and take care of that tail!


----------

